# Soley



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this girl? My sister showed me her a few months ago and I think some of it is pretty interesting. She does some relatively creative things with instrumentation, the music is pretty, and some songs have key changes that actually genuinely surprise me! I was rather pleasantly shocked.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

That was okay. Reminds me a bit of Joanna Newsom or Agnes Obel.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Didn't see this thread until now


----------

